# I got something to say about this site



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

*ITS AWESOME*.

i Have been on here for about two years now, the help, advice and deals i have gotten from this site have been great as are the other users.
For the last two years i have been *very* slowly setting up a 90 gallon tank that i got for next to nothing and even though i have set up two tanks previously, this particular setup gave me some challenges mainly because i have never used a canister filter or had a tank that has built in inlet/outlet overflows. I am pretty close to finishing it, hopefullly by the end of next month i will have full of fish.

I just wanted to say a big thank you to all those that have helped on this site with my many questions and all the money saving advice as well.

Cheers everyone,

Roe


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

much apprecaited, it's threads like this that give me that extra boost every time i login


----------



## theinnkeeper (Sep 12, 2011)

Oh damn. When I read the title I thought you were gonna say the people here are cheap for some reason.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

If you want I could pm you sweet nothings everyday


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

neven said:


> If you want I could pm you sweet nothings everyday


OK. Sign me up:bigsmile:


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

neven said:


> If you want I could pm you sweet nothings everyday


I think Roberta is also a professional pole dancing instructor. You should see him spin !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

theinnkeeper said:


> Oh damn. When I read the title I thought you were gonna say the people here are cheap for some reason.


Well for this hobby being cheap is not always a bad thing!


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

neven said:


> If you want I could pm you sweet nothings everyday


Thanks for the offer! but i am already full of sweet nothings (so says my current fling!)


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

roshan said:


> Well for this hobby being cheap is not always a bad thing!


There ain't nothin' about this hobby that's cheap....more's the pity...:bigsmile:


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Nice to see a yellow fish underneath your name ;D
I have the same sentiment you have with this site. Invaluable information and met some great people that have helped me not with my fish tank, but my personal life. Thank you.


----------



## Hammer (Apr 22, 2010)

I would agree with the general sentiment. I am not a huge forum person and find that forums tend to go through an initial spurt, growth and popularity, then deterioration and fade (Not that I belong to a bunch, just two others..not aquarium related). I do feel that there is strong sense of community and I notice how quick people encourage projects and ideas. There is very little posturing and touting of expertise, mainly a genuine willingness to share...a true online community. Being a member has really been helpful. I am sure that if I was interested in starting anything from a shrimp tank to a 300 gallon brackish mangrove swamp tank. I would get a lot of positive input. There are also some excellent sponsors and moderators.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I have to agree with everything I have read on here. This site has helped me thru alot & gain alot of knowledge about the hobby, not too mention the MTS I acquired here lol One of the best communities to be a part of without a doubt! BCA rulz!!


----------



## Brian (Feb 29, 2012)

I was a member of this site a few years ago when i lived in surrey. Mooved up north where i couldnt get internet. And now that i have it I could not wait to get back to BCAquaria. Hats off guys by far my favorite site for tanks and imfo.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I love this site, too.

Welcome back, Brian!


Brian said:


> I was a member of this site a few years ago when i lived in surrey. Mooved up north where i couldnt get internet. And now that i have it I could not wait to get back to BCAquaria. Hats off guys by far my favorite site for tanks and imfo.


----------

